# Cannot Access Google.com



## karlo (Feb 11, 2005)

I really need help. For some reason I cannot access the Google site. I can access any other sites, but I cannot access www.google.com

Help please!


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 19, 2006)

That's kinda bizarre. What browser are you using?


----------



## karlo (Feb 11, 2005)

I have both Mozilla Firefox and Internet Explorer and both cannot access www.google.com


----------



## revrora (Feb 2, 2007)

Sounds like you may have a virus. Have you run a scan recently?


----------



## shadyMrPatch (Feb 12, 2007)

Have you tried www.google.co.uk or .co.jp or any of the others?

When were you last able to get to this site? Any changes you can think of?


----------



## Cleffer (Dec 7, 2004)

revrora said:


> Sounds like you may have a virus. Have you run a scan recently?



+1 

Sounds like a browser search hijack. I would seriously consider running virus and spyware scans in safe mode.


----------



## sdsd (Feb 5, 2007)

I had this problem earlier, but i could not access hotmail. the only difference is that it always redirected to some other site which has IP in the URL and shows the blank page.

i ran a virus scan (NOD32) and found some viruses and solved the problem.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i had the same problem and found the windows firewall was blocking it and had to disable it


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

When you attempt to PING google.com, what address does it resolve to?


----------



## karlo (Feb 11, 2005)

i had a virus problem a week and a half ago. i ran ad-aware and did a system restore and everything seemed to be ok but for some reason the computer didnt recognize that I had an NIC (Network Interface Card) so i couldnt get online. so i took it to a computer shop and they fixed the NIC problem for me. I was able to get online after that but i couldnt get access to google.com.

i am able to access www.google.co.uk

i ran SpyBot - Search and Destroy both in normal mode and in safe mode, and it didnt solve the problem.

if the windows firewall was blocking the site, how do i disable it?

and how do I PING google.com?

THanks for all the help. appreciate it.


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

start>run-type in cmd.

when the command box opens type in ping google.com four results should be returned. if not type in ping 64.233.167.99. 4 results should be returned. 

if ping google.com does not return results, type ipconfig /flushdns and try again

ping -a 64.233.167.99 should return a result with "google" in the first line


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You won't necessarily get the same IP address, they have a lot of servers. For instance, I get 64.233.187.99 when I ping google.com


----------



## karlo (Feb 11, 2005)

here is what i got when i pinged www.google.com

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\>ping www.google.com

Pinging www.google.com [127.0.0.1] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 127.0.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\>


----------



## Entensity (Aug 3, 2006)

Your HOSTS file has been modified by some virus or something.

First run virus scans, and spyware scans.
If google.com still does not work...

Boot in safe mode.
Navigate to WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc
Open the HOSTS file in Notepad.
Remove all entries except... 127.0.0.1 localhost


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.everythingisnt.com/hosts.html


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

dai, I don't think he needs more stuff in his hosts file, he needs at least one less line. :grin:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it does not add more it replaces


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let's solve his initial problem first. :wink:


----------



## karlo (Feb 11, 2005)

hey guys,

so i followed the instructions on the website you guys gave me (http://www.everythingisnt.com/hosts.html). and it seems to have worked. i can now access google.com

thank you so much for helping. you guys are awesome.

PS is there anything else i need to do?


----------

